# Japanese Flash Games Thread



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll start:
http://nigoro.jp/ja/games/rose/

Share the quirkiest Japanese flash games you can find!

(hint for another game: Owata)


----------



## Arras (Dec 9, 2012)

www.eyezmaze.com
There are English versions but the originals are Japanese. They are also some of my most favourite flash games ever.

Edit: Also, an iPad emulator: http://nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=IPAD


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

Let's not forget about the INTERNET'S HARDEST GAME: Owata
http://dagobah.net/flash/owata.swf


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Let's not forget about the INTERNET'S HARDEST GAME: Owata
> http://dagobah.net/flash/owata.swf


...How the fuck do I get past that cat thing in the second room? It deflects bullets and you die if you touch it >_>
http://hoshisaga.jp/hoshi1/index.html Awesome puzzle game series.

Edit: Huh. You can go down (I got to a room with guys holding a block above a button), left, (invincible cat thing) or up (fake Mario 1-1 with a weird creature in a bulldozer).
Oh, or right where Pedobear charges you.
Okay, I beat Pedobear but you just get to a room where you fall to your death instantly...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

Arras said:


> ...How the fuck do I get past that cat thing in the second room? It deflects bullets and you die if you touch it >_>
> http://hoshisaga.jp/hoshi1/index.html Awesome puzzle game series.
> 
> Edit: Huh. You can go down (I got to a room with guys holding a block above a button), left, (invincible cat thing) or up (fake Mario 1-1 with a weird creature in a bulldozer).
> ...


IIRC, you go up, get the buster upgrade by beating someone, then beat Pedobear, come back, go down, avoid the death traps and go on from there.


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> IIRC, you go up, get the buster upgrade by beating someone, then beat Pedobear, come back, go down, avoid the death traps and go on from there.


...I went up, made it past the obstacles, encountered a clone of myself Megaman-style and got horribly murdered.
Oh, and if I go down I encounter some tanasinn guy who murders me as well. I give up >_>


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

Arras said:


> ...I went up, made it past the obstacles, encountered a clone of myself Megaman-style and got horribly murdered.
> Oh, and if I go down I encounter some tanasinn guy who murders me as well. I give up >_>


You can beat Tanassin only with the buster upgrade which is given you by your Megaman-style clone 

And actually even if you get it, Tanasinn is still horribly difficult.


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

Sod it, then. I give up. Have more flash games though:
http://escape-game.com/dak_en.html
Not particularly quirky but it's Japanese and awesome.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

Arras said:


> Sod it, then. I give up. Have more flash games though:
> http://escape-game.com/dak_en.html
> Not particularly quirky but it's Japanese and awesome.


Already played it 

This reminded me of CRIMSON ROOM: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/room (can't find the game on the creator's webpage, funnily...)

Great game. The third one in the series also has an awesome story (trufax)


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Already played it
> 
> This reminded me of CRIMSON ROOM: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/room (can't find the game on the creator's webpage, funnily...)
> 
> Great game. The third one in the series also has an awesome story (trufax)


Yeah, I remember playing that when I was into escape the room games. (read: like >5 years ago)

http://nekogames.jp/swf/snow.swf
Odd but awesome snowflake generator.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 10, 2012)

probably played it already but this game is quite addictive:
http://www.nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=PRM


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 10, 2012)

This game is pretty addictive
http://www.nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=PRM


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> This game is pretty addictive
> http://www.nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=PRM


Awesome, thanks for linking it!


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=KINNIKU
Quirky as they come.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

Nngh, it requires Shockwave :C

Anyway, I obliterated Paramters completing it at Level 46 unlocking EVERYTHING


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

In that case, have some more:
http://www.tansio.net/game/ahoge/ahoge_01_e.html Megaman in Orange Land... or something like that.
http://www.tansio.net/game/sample/smp10.html "Windows 7" bullet hell game
http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001072 Albatross vs Albatross?
http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001124 Weird game featuring oranges
http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001384 I have no idea what this is


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2012)

Completed Hoshi Saga 100%, I'll tackle those ones too 

2ch fight
http://dagobah.net/flash/Fighting_125.swf


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Completed Hoshi Saga 100%, I'll tackle those ones too
> 
> 2ch fight
> http://dagobah.net/flash/Fighting_125.swf


Just the one I linked, or the entire series? Btw, have a pretty impressive Megaman clone: http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001225
It takes ages to load, but it seems pretty well made. It's also friggin hard. I tried Hockey Man, I didn't even get to the boss 

Oh, and http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001234
It somehow fits in with the "I have no idea what this is" game in my previous post. I think.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2012)

Arras said:


> Just the one I linked, or the entire series? Btw, have a pretty impressive Megaman clone: http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001225
> It takes ages to load, but it seems pretty well made. It's also friggin hard. I tried Hockey Man, I didn't even get to the boss .


Just the one you linked me  There are more?  Link me to them!
...it's SO much better than anything Capcom has produced in the last 10 years 

Anyway, I've been able to reach Hockeyman on my first try, too bad he mauled my ass  Anyway, great game! *bookmarks*



Arras said:


> Oh, and http://mogera.jp/gameplay?gid=gm0000001234
> It somehow fits in with the "I have no idea what this is" game in my previous post. I think.


I finished it, but I honestly dunno what was about a space train going into someone's ass in space. Wtf.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 11, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Already played it
> 
> This reminded me of CRIMSON ROOM: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/room (can't find the game on the creator's webpage, funnily...)
> 
> Great game. The third one in the series also has an awesome story (trufax)


That game's ending needs you to go to some URL which is down now. That was pretty stupid of them IMO


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2012)

Janthran said:


> That game's ending needs you to go to some URL which is down now. That was pretty stupid of them IMO


Yeah  Got that when I tried to finish it yesterday.


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Just the one you linked me  There are more?  Link me to them!
> ...it's SO much better than anything Capcom has produced in the last 10 years
> 
> Anyway, I've been able to reach Hockeyman on my first try, too bad he mauled my ass  Anyway, great game! *bookmarks*
> ...


 
http://hoshisaga.jp/index.html
There are 7 games. I think I played the 8th one as well, but it seems to be taken down or something. You can still find it here: http://hoshisaga.jp/hoshi8/index.html

And I have no idea what that train game is about myself, but you did ask for quirky games, so yeah.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2012)

Arras said:


> http://hoshisaga.jp/index.html
> There are 7 games. I think I played the 8th one as well, but it seems to be taken down or something. You can still find it here: http://hoshisaga.jp/hoshi8/index.html
> 
> And I have no idea what that train game is about myself, but you did ask for quirky games, so yeah.


Thanks 

Haha, yeah. Well, it's always funny to play games like that one


----------



## Janthran (Dec 11, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Yeah  Got that when I tried to finish it yesterday.


Also the fourth game in the series was never re-uploaded so I can't play it at all D:


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Anyway, I obliterated Paramters completing it at Level 46 unlocking EVERYTHING


I beat it at level 47. Although I couldn't get the chest in the top right corner to open...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 12, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I beat it at level 47. Although I couldn't get the chest in the top right corner to open...


You need to fill the combobar (blue bar) for that. I might replay it... Want to see what happens if I invest everything in REC


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2012)

Playing the Hoshi Saga games. I raged a couple times during Hoshi Saga 2. Had to cheat and look at a walkthrough for the "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" one, and stage 70 (just because I sucked so bad) currently on Hoshi Saga 3

EDIT: Out of all of them, there was one stage that I couldn't beat...


----------



## Arras (Dec 16, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Playing the Hoshi Saga games. I raged a couple times during Hoshi Saga 2. Had to cheat and look at a walkthrough for the "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" one, and stage 70 (just because I sucked so bad) currently on Hoshi Saga 3
> 
> EDIT: Out of all of them, there was one stage that I couldn't beat...


I think I beat all of them, but some were really hard yeah. Is stage 70 the one with the maze where you have to navigate the turning star through it? That one was very tough.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2012)

Arras said:


> I think I beat all of them, but some were really hard yeah. Is stage 70 the one with the maze where you have to navigate the turning star through it? That one was very tough.


Yeah that's the one. It's even harder with a track pad instead of a mouse...
The one I couldn't beat was stage 74 on Hoshi Saga Ringoen. I spent at least 20 minutes on it before I gave up


----------

